# Feed-Sentials



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

It came in today! 










Once I opened it, Storm was jumping all over me (she never does that for any sort of food). I put it in some wet food, and she ate it all in 2 seconds, then licked the bowl clean for 5 minutes. She was cracking me up while I was trying to mix everything. 

Anyway, we are super excited to see what this does for her pasterns (they are a little more down then I'd like to see) and just in general.

Anyone else use this?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ha - magic in a bottle -- must have been craving something --


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay, so feed-sentials is for muscle, sunday sundae is for digestive, and shemp is for ???


----------



## Karo4410 (Jun 1, 2012)

Definitely for coat and color (and other things, too?). Leif's coat is so silky and his reddish color is so vibrant.

We also use sunday sundae to regulate his digestive system. It works wonder. Now, I give him once a week for maintenance.

These are great products!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmm do you think this might help with my 6 month old, he's a bit cow-hocked and down on the hocks/pasterns a little? Can you feed it with kibble Carmen? I'm trying to incorporate more raw but can't do a full raw diet since we have literally no where to put another freezer.

If I can find a good meat source I'll probably eventually be doing home cooked or partial HK with raw.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just order all three..I'm thinking the shemp oil(daily?) and sunday sundae(probably for a week straight, then once a week for maintenance) for all three dogs and the feed-sentials(daily?) for the GSD only.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Does this stuff have to go in the refrigerator?


----------



## Karo4410 (Jun 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I just order all three..I'm thinking the shemp oil(daily?) and sunday sundae(probably for a week straight, then once a week for maintenance) for all three dogs and the feed-sentials(daily?) for the GSD only.


llombardo,

My dog was prone to diarrhea and I tried just about anything until I found Sunday Sundae. I gave him daily for about a month -- mix with yogurt; give first half 15 minutes before meal, then give the other half 15 minutes after the meal. I never thought I'd keep a poop log, but I did :0)

He's on weekly maintenance now -- poop is perfect every time. I highly recommend it.





Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Karo4410 (Jun 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Does this stuff have to go in the refrigerator?


I keep feed-sential and sundae in the fridge. She-emp is shelf stable. I keep it in my kitchen pantry.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Karo4410 said:


> llombardo,
> 
> My dog was prone to diarrhea and I tried just about anything until I found Sunday Sundae. I gave him daily for about a month -- mix with yogurt; give first half 15 minutes before meal, then give the other half 15 minutes after the meal. I never thought I'd keep a poop log, but I did :0)
> 
> ...


I have this issue with 2 of my dogs..no rhyme or reason, it just happens every now and then. I don't know if they are eating something that doesn't agree or what, but I would love to not have to worry about it. So I will do a month for all of them and then go weekly. Do they have to eat a whole meal after the first half? Mine don't really eat a whole meal at one time..they take their time. I'm thinking I can give it first, then feed, and give the rest before I leave?? What kind of yogurt do you use?


----------



## Karo4410 (Jun 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I have this issue with 2 of my dogs..no rhyme or reason, it just happens every now and then. I don't know if they are eating something that doesn't agree or what, but I would love to not have to worry about it. So I will do a month for all of them and then go weekly. Do they have to eat a whole meal after the first half? Mine don't really eat a whole meal at one time..they take their time. I'm thinking I can give it first, then feed, and give the rest before I leave?? What kind of yogurt do you use?


My dog graces his food as well, so I tried to encourage him to eat as much as I can, then give the other half. It wasn't exact, but good enough. Your plan sounds good. Try it and see how it goes. I use plain whole milk yogurt like Danon or Yoplait. I checked his poop everyday; morning and evening. Once it started to form regularly, I switched to weekly -- about a month's time. He's had solid poop consistently for 3 months now :0)

Here's what Carmen told me when I PM'd her:

"...one teaspoon of the Sunday Sundae , made into a moist mixture , NON Chlorinated water if that is your choice of liquid as chlorine will destroy the very bacteria that you want . The before you feed your dog his meal give him ONE HALF of this probiotic mixture . Let him have 10 to 15 minutes. Now you will feed his meal as you normally would . Give him a 10 to 15 minute post meal break , and then give the last ONE HALF of the probiotic mixture as his dessert . The first half introduces and readies his digestive system. The second half cleans house makes sure that the food is thoroughly broken down and absorbed. 

Once his stool is where you want it to be, then the Sunday Sundae can be given as a treat for maintenance , and all the other benefits the supplement offers, once a week , as a treat."

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Karo4410 said:


> My dog graces his food as well, so I tried to encourage him to eat as much as I can, then give the other half. It wasn't exact, but good enough. Your plan sounds good. Try it and see how it goes. I use plain whole milk yogurt like Danon or Yoplait. I checked his poop everyday; morning and evening. Once it started to form regularly, I switched to weekly -- about a month's time. He's had solid poop consistently for 3 months now :0)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Good to here about your dog's poop...I personally hate poop patrol. I use the same yogurt for them, so that is good. The poop is good now, but I think I will do daily for a short period to make sure it stays that way. I can't keep taking sick days to stay home with them when they don't feel good.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I'm glad to see it's all working well for others.

To answer some things.... we are keeping it in the fridge, that's what is suggested on the container. My dogs are on kibble too, I feed it with some random things like yogurt, pumpkin, and wet food. She gets it at night. Her full meal is in the morning. We are trying to fatten her up a bit (she's in the awkward teen stage), so we figured splitting it up into 1 regular meal and then at night one small meal would help.

I've heard the other two (Sunday Sundae, Shemp Oil) are great too... I eventually want to order those as well. Anything to keep these guys running strong. 



carmspack said:


> ha - magic in a bottle -- must have been craving something --


haha, Yeah I guess so! She's going crazy for it! Tonight she's been trying to get into my fridge to get to it! 

She loves it!

I'm going to switch out from using yogurt, pumpkin, and some wet food. So this way it keeps it exciting. Any other suggestions?

She's on kibble, so I am trying to be creative with how she gets it to make sure she is actually getting all of it.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ordered some and the shemp oil.  Ain't cheap but we'll see how they do on it and I do like having the fish and coconut oil in one product! My dogs aren't having digestive troubles so I don't think I need the sundae one but I'll report back later on how they're doing with the other two.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

just noticed this -- Feed-Sentials and Sh-Emp are concentrated with no fillers -- no flax and cover everything from front to end , from inside to outside , from youth to geriatric --- WHOLE body . 
The refrigeration recommendation was made because some people with small dogs will have one of those units last for the better part of a year . Keeping it cool protect some of the essential fatty acids available from the ground seeds which being finely ground have maximum surface area exposed . I don't do this myself , unit always on the counter to mix into my ground meat which may be given as a "meatball" or packed into the cavity of a chicken frame. 
The Sh-Emp uses wild caught deep sea raw unrefined fish oil which comes with a lab analysis and is contaminant to the point where the flesh remainders is used by certified Organic farmers . Hemp oil .
The coconut oil is Tropical Traditions Gold Label because it organically farmed and hand pressed , not chemical or mechanical extraction , and has the highest level of lauric acid , a desireable portion , which others may be rather low on. 

Coconut oil has had a lot of promotion lately and there is a lot of misinformation . No omega's on this one. This is a functional oil and great for digestive and organic health and "instant" energy delivery to muscles . Lots of straight coconut products out there with varying quality , and some big price tags . Then a person may try it , give generous amounts and then have a dog appear to take two giant steps backwards , then use of the oil is abandoned altogther. What may be happening is that the dog is detoxing . The organs, liver , kidneys , can only do so much at one time. Everything has a balance or proportion .
Glad your dog goes crazy for it .


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So as most know my dogs all had issues with their poop, fecals came back negative on all. Poop has started getting better, then I gave them this stuff yesterday and now my GSD has very loose poops, is that normal? Is it cleaning out her body or should I not give it to her? I did try all three(separately) to see if the dogs liked this stuff and they love it. Did I screw up by doing all three? Will the poop get better or did I cause more problems?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not all 3 together in one mix -- and gradually introduced , lesser quantity . Too much clean out . too abrupt a change. Now mind you tomorrow you may have a totally different result in the stool because she is cleaning out . Give less to start .

You may want to start with the Sunday Sundae for the first week to establish a different gut biosome .

This would be best first thing in the morning . Then if you would like to use the Feed-Sentials mix a half portion with her food , to start . 

Depending on her current state she may shed her hair coat , and build a new lustrous one , better feel , better pigment . She may even have dandruff as the old skin is sloughed and replaced by pink and healthy skin.

this is typical detoxing , Herxheimer's --- all part of "house under renovation"


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My 6 months foster's first day had loose runny stools and low energy plus what may be pano. I fed Sunday Sundae plus raw meals for dinner and raw again next day for breakfast and the puppy is back to firm stool immediately. Based on condition of his coat, he was probably fed some nutrient deficient puppy food before.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I will have to add this to my list of supplements to give as well. Thank you for the information guys!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

We have some firm 

Lets keep our :fingerscrossed:


:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## Karo4410 (Jun 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> We have some firm
> 
> Lets keep our :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Yay!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe you , please don't send me any as proof -- lol.

I think the first response was a purge -- sometimes the "detox" can be too abrupt and a slower introduction is a good thing .

but yay - way to -- go? lol


----------



## Sandy Paws (Jun 9, 2012)

We were going to switch our 2 1/2 year old to a RAW diet and I just received my shipment of Feed-Sentials. However, due to some situational issues we are postponing that switch until those issues are resolved. My questions are:

1.) May/Should I still incorporate Feed-Sentials in her diet? How much?
2.) Before I made the purchase, I thought I read that it would also help her digestive system. Is this correct? Because I just read on another thread to use Sundae for digestive system.

TIA
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Are three products targeted for certain results? For example, the Sh Emp for joints and coat? The feed essentials for vitamin/mineral supplementation? And Sunday Sundea for gut flora? 
Are they stand alone products or do all three need to be added to regular feedings? Would you need all three or just certain ones to address certain conditions ?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Doc -- Feed-Sentials is the foundation , the "everything else" beyond the protein and macro mineral source of a raw fed dog. Sh-Emp is for brain/neural, skin , coat , joint lubrication omega 3 rich , DHA/EPA from fish oil - with natural full complement vitamin E present provided by the chlorophyll rich hemp oil , and glandular health given a hand by coconut oil selected for high lauric acid.
Sunday Sundae takes care of digestion by broad based digestive enzymes , and metabolic enzymes such as papain and betaine , plus probiotics - and prebiotics , all working together . Rich source of ellagic acid , and vitamin C .


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

These products are also a valuable addition to a super premium kibble diet too, right? All three are supplying what is either missing or lacking in most diets if my memory serves me correctly?
I am using the Sh-Emp in place of salmon oil. I like having the wider range of Omega's plume the Vitamin E all in one product. I just ordered the Feed Essentials which looks like a natural source of many vitamins and other valuable elements that is often not available in kibble. Is that a fair statement?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

very fair Doc .

Yes all of the line-up can be used to augment quality kibble.
Quality being the key word. 

Oils and fats are most vulnerable . Often poor quality fats are used , recycled fats and oils . Essential fatty acids and Vitamin E are lost to heat , oxygen and light exposure , and will loose integrity due to conditions and the duration of kibble being stored . 

Dogs need fat . Something to consider is that even the raw fed dog can benefit from added omega 3 rich oil because most of the meats available to us , organic or not, are still raised in a conventional grain based diet , so the animal accumulates the omega 6 .
Wild or grass , pasture fed animals will have a higher omega 3 efa ratio.
Something to think about in your own personal diet .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was told by someone(who has a PhD in natural nutrition) that the sh-emp oil isn't stable as it is constantly exposed to air(unlike a gel cap or squirtpump bottle)
And that the hemp in it may cause inflammation on a dog recovering from organs that have been compromised. I was advised to toss it out. 
Carmen, what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sh-Emp is shelf stable , each ingredient has a natural shelf stability - plus there is natural Vitamin E which is an antioxidant , plus there is chlorophyll which is an anti oxidant , plus there is fresh organic high lauric acid coconut oil which further protects and acts as a barrier or shield , and has a shelf stability of up to three years.

All products are made in small batches , continual turnover of ingredients (doing inventory orders right now) , hemp oil temporarily out of stock because the pressing is being made right now and I should have my oil within the next week or two . Ultra fresh.

no flax .

that is why the Power of 3-EA's uses camelina oil, significantly more expensive than flax -- shelf stability.

A squirt pump draws in air after you squeeze it . Only a vac pac like some of the wines in a bag , that collapse on themselves , have this.

I am completely lost on the thinking about hemp oil , which is not cannabis . This is a source of omega 3 , 6 , 9 and GLA plus Vitamin E and chlorophyll so what in that causes inflammation?

Hemp seed oil also contains Vitamin A (deep green pigment carotenoid) some Vitamin B and some Vitamin D (for seasonal adjustment shortened daylight hours)


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Does the Sh-Emp oil have sufficient amounts of Omega-3, Vitamin E and coconut oil? I generally add those three things in separately but if this product contains enough of each and is stable I'd consider switching.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

onyx girl said "I was told by someone(who has a PhD in natural nutrition) that the sh-emp oil isn't stable as it is constantly exposed to air(unlike a gel cap or squirtpump bottle)"

that does not even make sense. Getting something out of the fridge I saw a bottle of flavoured Nordic Naturals fish oil and a bottle of Weber's fish oil -- both having the same
twist top https://www.vitasave.ca/arctic-cod-liver-oil-strawberry-flavour.html

Costco - webber naturals® Liquid Omega-3 Twin Pack customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

https://www.vitasave.ca/arctic-cod-liver-oil-strawberry-flavour.html

Carlson Labs - Very Finest Fish Oil Lemon Flavor

Ascenta Nutra Sea +D 200mL


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

E Hatch , yes , pretty convenient . No expense sparred for quality.


----------



## sabre1106 (May 26, 2014)

Where do you purchase these products from?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

sabre1106 said:


> Where do you purchase these products from?


F A N T A S T I C Products! 

From Canada [FONT=&quot]http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.htmlhttp://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html[/FONT] 

From USA: 5th picture down: animal nature product listing 
phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature 



Moms


----------



## sabre1106 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks but carmspack already pm'd me. Bought some Sunday Sundae to try and get Zeus' poop to stiffen up.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

To be fair Carmen, I wasn't fond of this persons response to my thread on a fb page(found out later it was her page) about my dog and when I brought up what I was giving him, her reply was 'throw that stuff out' ...You probably know who I'm referring to. 
I'm using the phytn'chance along with other supplements and hoping K is healing accordingly. Will do blood tests this week and see where we're at. My dogs aren't real fond of some of the supplements, I have to add tripe to disguise the green powders, and most often they turn their nose up at the Sunday Sundae in between mealtime. Rawfed and persnickity....


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Carmen I sent you an email to the address listed on the Feedsentials page requesting info on how to order.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Onyx said
"I wasn't fond of this persons response to my thread on a fb page(found out later it was her page) about my dog and when I brought up what I was giving him, her reply was 'throw that stuff out' ...You probably know who I'm referring to."

This was the "someone(who has a PhD in natural nutrition)" hmmmm from which institution?

I clearly remember sitting at a long table elbow to elbow with a team of competitive vets , writing papers, doing research, getting the leg up in specialty fields , bouncing ideas and answering questions . The subject was a team of winning professional sled dogs that had run the Iditarod and where in training to run the gruelling Yukon Quest , which they did , and without bloody diarrhea from catabolization .

I also remember the k9's that served in Louisiana post-Katrina who recovered from fatigue and injuries even to the surprise of vets that were taking care of them. They were able to perform with renewed vigor , had less injuries and recovered quickly if injured.


----------



## Sandy Paws (Jun 9, 2012)

oh well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sandy Paws said:


> We were going to switch our 2 1/2 year old to a RAW diet and I just received my shipment of Feed-Sentials. However, due to some situational issues we are postponing that switch until those issues are resolved. My questions are:
> 
> 1.) May/Should I still incorporate Feed-Sentials in her diet? How much?
> 2.) Before I made the purchase, I thought I read that it would also help her digestive system. Is this correct? Because I just read on another thread to use Sundae for digestive system.
> ...


 
Feed-Sentials does have several ingredients that are helpful for digestion, including pre-biotics, digestive enzymes both added and inherent , MSM, and whey .
Please PM me for a real thorough response.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok, I'm coming at this from a soaper point of view, not a nutritional one. That said, fatty acid profiles are very important because they are what make your soap and different acids have different characteristics. 

Hemp oil. We are always told to keep in the fridge to extend shelf life from 3 months to six months. This info is even from the distributors. I'm very interested to hear more about what you have to say about it!

Coconut oil, oh I love this oil lol. I buy in 50 lb buckets. This oils is incredibly shelf stable. Will last for years. Nothing smells as good as Virgin coconut oil. 

I have your Sunday sundae and the oil and have been using for a couple if weeks. I like it a lot and will def keep in the in the rotation . I just wish my picky eater would eat the Sunday sundae by itself and not mixed into her raw.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

mix it into the raw !! 

moisture will initiate enzyme actions 

my dogs don't have any issues , they do get the Sunday Sundae as a treat -- and yes sometimes it gets dumped into the ground chicken mash and fed right away.

Hemp oil , I just received the 10 gallons that I was waiting for , pressed late last week , can not be any fresher .
I was expecting it next week - so I phoned the company, Hempola, and spoke with one of the owners . Hempola is one of the ground breaking pioneers in hemp . I have been supporting them right from the start . So to answer you question the best that I can I asked him , again, what is the shelf stability of hemp.
He said hemp is very very shelf stable . Natural anti oxidants , chlorophyll and Vitamin E which are part of hemp oil contribute to the stability. It is not at all like flax.
He said hemp oil is shelf stable for about a year and a bit .
If you refrigerate it you will extend the shelf life by another 6 months . That however does not mean that after one year the benefits disappear to none , just the beginning of some less then optimum changes. So still valuable .

I did ask about the hemp oil used in soap making . The answer surprised me . He said the oil used for soaps is the same oil that you would consume ! I did not know that . I thought there might have been a second press to defat the seed to create the hemp flour . Not so . 

So there is the question to your answer from the grower and the maker of hemp oil and hemp products .
HEMPOLA® ? pioneers and leaders of Canada?s hemp industry. | Oil Seed Works

Hempola is the only company that I use for oil, seeds, and the flour .

by the way is there a link to your soaps?

for some reason it is getting harder and harder to find bar soaps in the stores -- I love good soaps -- every year I get a shoe box full of soaps from the etsy site -- some of the scents are so nice the soap is never used to wash , only as a scent .


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Just wanted to make a note... a lot of my clients have been adding Feed-Sentials to my homemade dog food recipes, and I am constantly bugging clients for feedback - everyone is really really happy with the Feed-sentials, I've started recommending it over Nupro Gold now! 

I really like Feed-sentials when paired with homemade dog food (since so many nutrients are lost during cooking, etc) and of course it works wonderfully with other diets. I have it on rotation for my two raw fed dogs!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Carmspack I use etsy to buy soap all the time,
Lady in brooklin makes it


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Reading this thread leaves me one question, is there a human version of this I can be feeding myself?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

marshies said:


> Reading this thread leaves me one question, is there a human version of this I can be feeding myself?



Well jackson ate it and did fine.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

There are a lot of great Canadian Soapers. We are everywhere lol. Etsy is great but hard to wade through because there are sooo many! In Canada, carmasoap.com is great. I've used her bars before and very much enjoyed them. 

Thank you so much for the link, I will def check them. I love hemp oil in lip balm and lotion. So good for your skin. Most of my oils are good grade.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Both of my Holistic Vets are impressed with the Feed Sentials products!

Moms


----------



## sabre1106 (May 26, 2014)

I would just like to add that I got Sundae Sunday for Zeus because of his soft poop and I must say this stuff is incredible. Zeus' poop is looking great and I am so happy. I feel weird to be so happy over poop. This stuff needs to be on shelves everywhere.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

sabre1106 said:


> I would just like to add that I got Sundae Sunday for Zeus because of his soft poop and I must say this stuff is incredible. Zeus' poop is looking great and I am so happy. I feel weird to be so happy over poop. This stuff needs to be on shelves everywhere.


You should try the K 9 Nutritional with the SS! Makes the poop even better! :laugh:  :laugh:
The first time I opened a jar, i wanted to take a bite myself! LOL


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

marshies said:


> Reading this thread leaves me one question, is there a human version of this I can be feeding myself?


Unknown to my family.....we all are eating it in smoothies daily ?.

Both sunday sundae and feedsentials.


----------

